# World record attempt, almost there...



## Yellow7 (19 Nov 2009)

Thought i'd post this in case any of you guys n girls were not aware, the Guniness record for circumnavigating the globe is presently being rode by this guy, Julian Emre Sayarer. He's almost done & certainly in for smashing the present record set by James Bowthorpe a few months back (who'd beat Mark Beaumont)

http://www.thisisnotforcharity.com/index.html


----------



## Banjo (19 Nov 2009)

It seems incredible that anyone could maintain that pace for so long.The guy must be superhuman.


----------



## Brains (19 Nov 2009)

Call me a cynic, but cycling through only 3 or the worlds 8 continents, and doing an extended loop through the (easy) USA, added to a NZ end to end just to get the bit of cycling required south of the Equator may be 'around the world' by the 'rules' of the game, but it is not 'a cycle around the world' in the real sense.

If he swapped the USA loop for a trans Australia then I'd have a bit more respect.

I believe the current rules say you have to do 18,000 miles and cross the equator, so 72 circuits of the M25 followed by a flight to Sydney for a few circles of their orbital motorway and back via the USA (get in any extra miles needed) should qualify as a 'cycle around the word"


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Nov 2009)

yeah i kinda agree. whilst i totally respect the mileage and effort, i was suprised by how much of the world is missed out whilst doing a 'round the world' record. i much prefer reading the guys on sites like crazyguyonabike. people are actually cycling, living and working their way around the world. i did feel sorry for james tho, all that effort and came desperately short of his estimated charity figure.


----------



## Randochap (19 Nov 2009)

Still pretty impressive though. Our own (ex-pat Brit) John Hathaway did a transglobal ride in 1974, covering 80,000 kilometres in 100 weeks. More on him on VeloWeb's Touring hub page.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Nov 2009)

please don't misunderstand me, absolute respect. sleeping rough solo in some pretty dodgy places, eating iffy food. all whilst no doubt being totally depressed due the mileage (surely over training symptoms would kick in) but still pressing on must take an unbelievable effort in the morings.

i was just stating that when i started to follow james, i was surprised at how much of the world is missed out.


----------



## Yellow7 (20 Nov 2009)

Brains. I'm affraid your 72 circuits of the M25 followed by a flight to Sydney for a few circles of their orbital motorway and back via the USA (get in any extra miles needed) would not qualify. Guinness rules are that you continue in the same direction you set out from, either east to west, or west to east for the 18000 miles & pass through two antipodal points (two points that would line up through the centre of the earth).

He selected his route to minimise border crossings & hence delays, a man with his mind set on a goal uses common sense. The rules DO NOT state you have to choose the most difficult route.
By the way, this chap IS NOT James Bowthorpe, his name is Julian Sayarer, on his way to 'take the crown' from James.
_Oh how easy it is to knock some ones attempts from the comfort of your arm chair._


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2009)

Yellow7 said:


> Brains. I'm affraid your 72 circuits of the M25 followed by a flight to Sydney for a few circles of their orbital motorway and back via the USA (get in any extra miles needed) would not qualify. Guinness rules are that you* continue in the same direction you set out from*, either east to west, or west to east for the 18000 miles & pass through two antipodal points (two points that would line up through the centre of the earth).
> .[/I]



I thought I'd read that in Mark Beaumont's report but this bloke went west from Shanghai to Bangkok(?) which seemed to violate the rules. 
Good luck to him but the 3rd bloke to do it in quick succession means it matters less to Joe Public, I think.

The routes are obviously contrived but I do think missing out on Australia demeans his attempt to an extent.


----------



## dpiper (20 Nov 2009)

Dont knock it til you've tried it. My attempt isnt even in one go, but at a similar pace (110 miles per day) - its taken me 5 years and I'm only halfway.
www.tra-velo-gue.co.uk


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Nov 2009)

I had this e-mail from BikeFix earlier. Thought I'd post it in case any of you are interested in meeting him

"Julian Sayerer - our good friend and a great athlete, is on course to break the world record for a human powered circumnavigation. He is due to arrive in Rouen on Friday 4th December and I plan to be there to greet him. You can follow his progress and read his blog here...
http://www.thisisnotforcharity.com/index.html

Come and meet him and celebrate his achievement in the shop on the evening of Friday 11th December. There will be food, drink and hopefully live music. All welcome.

Bike designer Mike Burrows will also be there showing some of his latest projects. You can also hear him talking about bicycles, sport and laid back cycling, and playing his favourite records on Radio Norfolk here...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p00558xr/Matthew_Gudgin_24_11_2009/"


----------



## Garz (27 Nov 2009)

Anyone who achieves a round-the-world cycle gets respect from me as its not an easy achievement. Regarding his particular effort though I agree with rich that all these recent attempts are overlapping and not so remarkable once the public are exposed to it the first time round.

One major thing to note is regular people who don't cycle will not really guage how much of an effort it really is till they say complete a 100-miler or a c2c experience.

Lastly although I was really intrigued by this when Beaumont got air time not long back, his programs fell short in the actual content it provided and ended up just documenting a few whinges and unpleasantries in three very short episodes.


----------



## dpiper (30 Nov 2009)

I was following his tracker yesterday.

At 07.20 = 17277 miles
At 12.56 = 17396 miles
At 16.50 = 17452 miles
At 18.12 = 17462 miles

That's 185 miles in 11 hours, which would mean riding nonstop at 17mph.

Its now 06.00 the next day and he's showing 17563, that's 286 miles in less than 24 hours.

The weather, winds, terrain and daylight are not in his favour.

I am assuming his tracker gives a reliable live feed to his website.

Comments anyone?


----------



## jitensha (3 Dec 2009)

I think Julian Emre Sayarer is going to run into two problems with this attempt:

1. His route covers the same latitude in central China and SE Asia. Therefore he hasn't travelled in one direction continuously.
2. June 10th (his start date) until December 4th (his probable finish date) is 178 days.

The GWR rules are somewhat unclear in that they state that time not ridden/cycled should be deducted from the overall time taken for the cycle. HOWEVER in the case of both Mark Beaumont and James Bowthorpe this did not apply.

Beaumont: August 5th 2007 - February 15th 2008 = 195 days
Bowthorpe: March 29th - September 19th 2009 = 175 days

I'll be very surprised if GWR sign off on this. All the best to him though. It's certainly impressive regardless and is beyond the ability of most people


----------



## jay clock (3 Dec 2009)

Re the latititude issue, it is not 100% clear. He arrived in Shanghai, then flew to Thailand area and did a ride that was all to the West of Shanghai. That does look like a problem

re the time deducted for non cycling time, that is not what it says on his site. It says "When the rider and bicycle reach a port of transit, be it for a flight or a boat, the clock stops until rider and bicycle arrive together at the destination from which the circumnavigation continues. ". So it is only flights or ferries that are not included in the time. That does seem mad, as you could take a very slow ferry/plane route to maximise the "rest" you would get


----------



## Greenbank (3 Dec 2009)

By the way he's paraphrased the rules he may be thinking that he "and bicycle reach a port of transit, be it for a flight or a boat, the clock stops until rider and bicycle arrive together at the destination from which the circumnavigation continues."

So, arrive at airport in Conneticut for planned flight 4 days early. Clock stops. Sleep in airport or even the luxury of an airport hotel for 4 days. Get on flight. Clock starts when he and his bike is off the 'plane the other end in Lisbon.

The full details of the rules (which I haven't been able to find on t'Internet) will make it more obvious what is and isn't allowed. Without finding and reading them it's just idle speculation.

As for the route, I doubt he'll be in trouble on that as it was his planned route which he would have got the agreement from GWR in advance. There's a fair amount of work that goes in with GWR before an attempt like this can take place, it's not one you can claim after the fact without giving them notification of your intentions.


----------



## jitensha (3 Dec 2009)

"Greenback" said:


> The full details of the rules (which I haven't been able to find on t'Internet) will make it more obvious what is and isn't allowed. Without finding and reading them it's just idle speculation.



Very true. The fact though that both Beaumont's and Bowthorpe's times are equal to the number of days between their start and finish dates seems to suggest that the same would apply to Sayarer.

Re route I hope he has ok'ed it with GWR. The tenor of his website and blog though suggests that he may have just done his own thing! I have no idea if this is the case and definitely wish him all the best, but in the interests of fairness I do hope the rules are applied strictly. I have no doubt that they will be and if Sayarer is adjudged by GWR to have broken the record then he will be a deserving champion.


----------



## dpiper (3 Dec 2009)

Re; Stoppage time. My understanding of the GWR rule is that you have to have 'checked in' at airport / ferryport first, then the clock stops. Clearly you cant do this 4 days early and have a rest.


----------



## stewie griffin (5 Dec 2009)

Any news anyone? He must be finished now.
Lotsa respect. 


(nothing on his site yet)


----------



## hobo (5 Dec 2009)

What ever people say about the rules his average mileage per day of 109 is awesome.
Respect.


----------



## stewie griffin (5 Dec 2009)

hobo said:


> What ever people say about the rules his average mileage per day of 109 is awesome.
> Respect.



I totally agree, I find it amazing that more isn't made of all three recent attempts, & I don't mean Joe Public, on the forums I frequent there appears to be not that much interest amongst cyclists.

I wonder how many people have any idea or try & imagine what kind of physical & mental strength something like this takes? I guess not many.


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2009)

I have respect and realise that it's a massive undertaking both physically, mentally and logistically. One of the reasons it doesn't capture the imagination of even cyclists though is because the route is a moveable feast which makes each effort incomparable.


----------



## stewie griffin (5 Dec 2009)

rich p said:


> One of the reasons it doesn't capture the imagination of even cyclists though is because the route is a moveable feast which makes each effort incomparable.



That sounds more like a gripe about the "rules" rather than a reason not to be interested. 

Guinness record aside, I think it's stretching it a bit to say three RTW 18000mile + rides in similar times are "incomparable".


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2009)

stewie griffin said:


> That sounds more like a gripe about the "rules" rather than a reason not to be interested.
> 
> Guinness record aside, I think it's stretching it a bit to say three RTW 18000mile + rides in similar times are "incomparable".



No, it's a possible explanation for why people aren't more interested. Different routes negate the comparisons. I don't have a problem with them trying but it doesn't appeal to me. I'd also rather read a more interesting account of a round the world trip on crazyguyonabike. 
Just a personal opinion


----------



## jitensha (5 Dec 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *hobo* 

 
_What ever people say about the rules his average mileage per day of 109 is awesome.
Respect._



stewie griffin said:


> I totally agree, I find it amazing that more isn't made of all three recent attempts, & I don't mean Joe Public, on the forums I frequent there appears to be not that much interest amongst cyclists.
> 
> I wonder how many people have any idea or try & imagine what kind of physical & mental strength something like this takes? I guess not many.


 I actually don't agree. A please don't give me "you do it" or "gripes". This is Guinness World Record level we're talking about. Only a handful of people should be able to set such a record. 109 miles (178km approx) per day is good and would be beyond the ability of many people, but there are a significant number of people who could do it. 

If you want impressive check this guy out. He's in his mid 50's by the way:

http://www.lonebiker.dk/EHJEM/index.html
http://www.lonebiker.dk

Now THAT IS impressive. I have no doubt that some day the GWR for circumnavigation of the globe will be set by somebody at very close to in possibly below 100 days.

One other point: GWR do not differentiate between supported and unsupported rides. Obviously supported is easier. Both Mark Beaumont and James Bowthorpe received some support during parts of their journeys, although not much. I don't think Sayarer received any support. The links I've supplied above to lonebiker.dk (and specifically in relation to the record for the Around Australia ride) state that support is not allowed, except in very limited and defined circumstances. I think GWR should apply similar rules, but they won't possibly because it's virtually impossible to verify whether or not support has been received.


----------



## jitensha (5 Dec 2009)

Links didn't work as I'd hoped, so to see daily mileage (in kms) follow the link and click on "Around Australia III" and then click on "daily figure"


----------



## jitensha (5 Dec 2009)

I've just been (again) reading through Erik Straarup's diary of his various trips and all I can say is the man is truly Hard Core. I'd encourage everybody who clicks on the links above to at least read through his diary for the Around Australia III ride. Amazing. He has achieved something that very very very few people could achieve. I know I couldn't. It's almost like RAAM x 5

No disrespct to Beaumont, Bowthorpe or Sayarer, but they are not in Straarup's league. Hopefully the GWR will eventually be held by somebody who can produce similar daily mileage


----------



## Garz (5 Dec 2009)

jitensha said:


> I've just been (again) reading through Erik Straarup's diary of his various trips and all I can say is the man is truly Hard Core. I'd encourage everybody who clicks on the links above to at least read through his diary for the Around Australia III ride. Amazing.



I think he made a mistake on the australia III mileage, because england/wales was 1601km and I think a lap of Oz would be greater than 14.611km! 

Will take a read of this site now though jitensha seems very informative!


----------



## jitensha (5 Dec 2009)

"Garz" said:


> I think he made a mistake on the australia III mileage, because england/wales was 1601km and I think a lap of Oz would be greater than 14.611km!



Hi Garz,

Actually 14,611km for around Oz is exactly right. I've driven most of it. Cycling it would not be easy!


----------



## amaferanga (5 Dec 2009)

Nick Sanders: The Great Bike Ride - Around the World in 80 Days.

_Only_ 13000 miles, but he averaged *170* miles per day.

Like Straarup, in a different league entirely.


----------



## Garz (5 Dec 2009)

jitensha said:


> Hi Garz,
> 
> Actually 14,611km for around Oz is exactly right. I've driven most of it. Cycling it would not be easy!



Yes but not 14*.*611 as to me that just over fourteen kilometers right?


----------



## Greenbank (5 Dec 2009)

Still not a patch on Tommy Godwin:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Godwin_(cyclist_born_1912)

"
On 26 October 1939 Godwin rode into Trafalgar Square having completed 62,658 mi (100,838 km), gaining the record with two months to spare. He rode through the winter to complete 75,065 mi (120,805 km) in the year. In May 1940 after 500 days' riding he secured the 100,000-mile (160,000 km) record as well. Godwin dismounted and spent weeks learning how to walk before going to war in the RAF.
"

200 miles a day, maybe not on tough outback roads but it was done in 1939 with 1939 bike technology and 1939's roads.

Congratulations to Julian, it's still a fantastic achievement.


----------



## jitensha (5 Dec 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jitensha* 

 
_Hi Garz,

Actually 14,611km for around Oz is exactly right. I've driven most of it. Cycling it would not be easy!_



"Graz said:


> Yes but not 14*.[/B"]611 as to me that just over fourteen kilometers right? *


*

*


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Dec 2009)

Well, if he has finished it was without fanfare.

There are no pictures on his site, and his tweet just states some random song lyric, but the bike logo has been back at the start in Rouen about a day now???


----------



## Munrobagger (6 Dec 2009)

*Finished*

I see that Julian Sayarer did finish.

http://www.paris-normandie.fr/index.php/cms/14/breve/4989/Rouen___il_acheve_son_tour_du_monde_a_velo

So, perhaps he is waiting to see what Guinness say about his route and time.


----------



## jitensha (7 Dec 2009)

My French is more than very limited, but here is a translation (using babblefish) of link provided by Munrobagger:

It had left Rouen on June 10 last to carry out a round the world tour with bicycle. Julian Sayarer made a success of its challenge. This English, insane of cycling, arrived this Friday evening at the foot of the cathedral. He carried out more than 29.000 kilometers in 174 days. Its family and her friends were present for l' to accomodate in large pump.

So it's 174 days?!

I'll be surprised if this is the new record. Time will tell. Regardless, fair play to him for having a go.


----------



## stewie griffin (7 Dec 2009)

Jitensha, 

I'd already read some time ago about Erik Straarup's ride from Nordkapp to Gibraltar & was VERY impressed, though I wasn't aware of the other rides, I'll enjoy reading them, thanks.

I agree that it is some amazing distance cycling, but I'm not so sure it's a good comparison to the three RTW attempts.

I don't want to get into the GWR rules, that wasn't my point in my other post, I was trying to point out the physical/mental strength needed to undertake what they have done, world record aside. (& yes, if someone were to do it supported, no doubt they could do it quicker).

All three of the RTW attempts had to contend at times with very poor road surfaces, mechanical breakdowns, many different foreign languages, navigating, & at times with totally unrecognizable road signs, difficulties finding adequate sleeping arrangements causing sleep deprivation, poor diet (possibly the biggest problem?) often not being able to get sufficient calories, all became ill at one point or another in varying degrees (but kept cycling!), border hold ups, dealing with violence, trying to keep to flight deadlines,......& much, much more. 

Not to mention the massive emotional highs & lows that will happen on such a ride. 
What must it be like to tell the world "I'm going to cycle RTW in record time" & have that in your head for 5-6 months solid? Very different to a personal unannounced challenge/holiday.

As far as "there are a significant number of people who could do it", like many things in life it's ONLY the "doers" that count. Could've, would've, should've, all very easy to say.


----------



## amaferanga (7 Dec 2009)

stewie griffin said:


> [snip]....As far as "there are a significant number of people who could do it", like many things in life it's ONLY the "doers" that count. Could've, would've, should've, all very easy to say.



True, but as impressive as it is averaging around 100 miles a day for ~174 days, when you compare to what others have done it seems much less so.

For example, as a fairly ordinary cyclist who has done some interesting tours and the odd long distance challenge, I look at what Nick Sanders did and I know I probably couldn't do that, ever (and I've previously ridden 400km per day for 3 days and 300km per day for 5 days). I look at what the current batch of RTW record setters are doing and I think I could probably better that, as could MANY other people.


----------



## Munrobagger (7 Dec 2009)

*thisisnotforcharity*

Julian Sayarer has just put another tweet saying he'll update his blog tomorrow. Sounds a bit despondent, calling himself a 'hapless soldier'. I suppose that's the problem with records as opposed to just travelling at your own pace. The pressure must be intense. I hope he's OK.


----------



## Joe (8 Dec 2009)

http://thisisnotforcharity.blogspot.com/2009/12/yes-i-do-have-record-and-now-for.html

Seems like he's got it! Quite a rant too


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Dec 2009)

Errr......it seems he got the record.

And that he's not the biggest Mark Beaumont fan in the world.

His new blog entry entry makes slightly interesting reading indeed.


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Dec 2009)

Joe said:


> http://thisisnotforcharity.blogspot.com/2009/12/yes-i-do-have-record-and-now-for.html
> 
> Seems like he's got it! Quite a rant too



Great minds think alike :?:


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Dec 2009)

Err....I am now a little confused.

James Bowthorpe set off on Sunday 29/03/09 and got back on the 175th day Saturday 19/09/09.

Julian Sayarer set off on 10/06/09 and got back Friday 04/12/09, err.....that's 178 days?


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2009)

Does he definitely have the record. What a shame. I stand by my original appraisal of him, which I won't repeat. I can respect his achievement but that's about it.


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Dec 2009)

Crackle said:


> Does he definitely have the record. What a shame. *I stand by my original appraisal of him, which I won't repeat. I can respect his achievement but that's about it*.



Pretty much his thoughts on Beaumont. 

By my calculations, and understanding of it, he hasn't got the record. 

James Bowthorpe has been credited with 176 days, which is the total number of days he was away, including flights and rest/sick days - ie with nothing taken off.

By the same reckoning, Sayarer was away 178 days in total, including flights and rest days, so I can't see how he can have got it?


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2009)

His blog starts with 'Yes I do have the record'. I need to read it somewhere else because it's not clear to me either.


----------



## jitensha (8 Dec 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Err....I am now a little confused.
> 
> James Bowthorpe set off on Sunday 29/03/09 and got back on the 175th day Saturday 19/09/09.
> 
> Julian Sayarer set off on 10/06/09 and got back Friday 04/12/09, err.....that's 178 days?




On page 2 of this thread I wrote the following:



Jitenmsha said:


> I think Julian Emre Sayarer is going to run into two problems with this attempt:
> 
> 1. His route covers the same latitude in central China and SE Asia. Therefore he hasn't travelled in one direction continuously.
> 2. June 10th (his start date) until December 4th (his probable finish date) is 178 days.
> ...



I've posted a couple of comments on Sayarer's blog re this. He didn't address these issues in his latest blog, which incidentally is in my opinion more hateful and less insightful than his previous ones. The guy is a good writer, but he is just so angry. A shame. Isn't there an old Athenian (or is it Roman) Proverb: If you want to destroy the Gods, first make them angry"

Anyway, back to the point. Sayarer's figures just don't add up and he has been unwilling so far to address honest questions posed directly to him through his website. Maybe he will address these questions over the coming days, but in any case it will be GWR who will have the final say. My money is that Sayarer has not broken the record.

Finally, I have to state again that while the record (whatever it is - 195 days or 175 days) is admirable, and well done to anybody who cycles around the world irrespective of how quickly or slowly they do it, these record attempts are second rate compared to the likes of Erik Straarup or Nick Sanders.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Dec 2009)

i have scoured the net to find anyone except himself and bikefix, who claim to be sponsoring him (thru the velovision website), to state he broke the record. is he allowed to say he broke the record without it being ratified? 

why is he so anti beaumont? is he jealous that he got the money train sorted?


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2009)

What an unpleasant ending. Hate and vitriol for the bloke who he has never met and who must have been his inspiration before and during the attempt.
I hope he lets me know when he's planning on bringing down capitalism and how he's planning to live on fresh air and dreams. He even admits during his bile-filled rant that he's a hypocrite as if admitting it makes it all right. Nob, IMHO.


----------



## Joe (8 Dec 2009)

I don't know, I quite like this level of dedication...


> What I want to say concerns Mark Beaumont, and completing that all-but meaningless record was motivated, more than anything, by earning my license, having done exactly as he did, to say exactly what I thought of him.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Dec 2009)

long live MARK BEAUMONT!!!

long live the king of cycling!!!


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Dec 2009)

Blimey! I never realised Mark Beaumont was personally responsible for the arms trade, globalisation and all the other ill's of the world. I expect he's holed up in a secret base (probably inside a volcano) with his illuminati mates planning world domination right now!

If it wasn't for Julian, I for one would have gone on thinking Mark Beaumont was just an ordinary bloke (extraordinary cyclist) who did a couple of adverts to pay for his next cycling trip.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Dec 2009)

This bit about the time clock stopping during plane/boat transfers; what's to stop you getting a ship every time and having a nice long rest? 'yes I know I've been away two years but my 'cycling' time was 150 days so that makes me the record holder'???


----------



## Bodhbh (9 Dec 2009)

It is a bit sad. He himself has been fortunate enough to have the trip of a lifetime, one many of us can only dream about and when it's done all he can do is carp on about Mark Beaumont.


----------



## amaferanga (9 Dec 2009)

I think I understand his frustration. He's spent 6 months trying to break the record, may or may not have actually succeeded, but regardless no-one (bar a few on internet cycling forums and probably the local paper) is really that interested. Contrast with Beaumont who has made a name for himself by doing exactly the same (impressive but hardly-extraordinary) thing. He's probably thinking he should just have gone on a very long tour somewhere interesting and taken the time to enjoy the experience and meet people instead of blasting through countries and not being able to take the time to talk to the interesting people and see the interesting places he passed every day.

Its not as if Beaumont isn't a whinger anyway....


----------



## Bodhbh (9 Dec 2009)

amaferanga said:


> I think I understand his frustration. He's spent 6 months trying to break the record, may or may not have actually succeeded, but regardless no-one (bar a few on internet cycling forums and probably the local paper) is really that interested. Contrast with Beaumont who has made a name for himself by doing exactly the same (impressive but hardly-extraordinary) thing. He's probably thinking he should just have gone on a very long tour somewhere interesting and taken the time to enjoy the experience and meet people instead of blasting through countries and not being able to take the time to talk to the interesting people and see the interesting places he passed every day.


Well that's a good point. His head is probably a little frazzled atm also.


----------



## Joe (9 Dec 2009)

I understand it too. I was actually quite inspired by Beaumont's ride/documentary but it was in spite of him really as I found his personality pretty grating and I'm amazed he's having media success. I also read his book though!
I would love to have seen video footage of Bowthorpe or Julian's rides...any chance of them writing books do you think?

Anyway, next!

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/nort...t-s-got-the-world-at-his-feet-72703-25326386/

With support van though, surely that should be a seperate record?


----------



## amaferanga (9 Dec 2009)

Joe said:


> I understand it too. I was actually quite inspired by Beaumont's ride/documentary but it was in spite of him really as I found his personality pretty grating and I'm amazed he's having media success. I also read his book though!
> I would love to have seen video footage of Bowthorpe or Julian's rides...any chance of them writing books do you think?
> 
> Anyway, next!
> ...



I especially like this:



> “I need to raise about £45,000 to fund the world record attempt,” he explained.
> 
> “I am looking for anyone who can come forward to sponsor me, help me with training or donate equipment to get in touch.”
> 
> If you think you can help David achieve his dream, call him on 01207 280 974 or e-mail him on david.c1045@durhamlea.org.uk.



So the little scrote wants sponsorship to pay for his gap year! How the hell is it costing £45,000 anyway?


----------



## Tony (9 Dec 2009)

I've said this before, but I met Beaumont in the middle of his attempt while we were both riding in Western Australia. I found him to be a good bloke, and comparingmy little ride with his larger one brought no sneering, no willy-waving, either in his words or in his book. This chap seems a little less likeable...


----------



## 4F (9 Dec 2009)

That bloke has issues....


----------



## dpiper (9 Dec 2009)

Just clarify - he does NOT have the record yet. He has not (as of today) submitted his evidence to GWR. His transit days and several high speed / high mileage days will be subject to much scrutinising. 

His rants don’t make him too many friends but that shouldn’t take away from the physical achievement even if he comes in second place. Hopefully his ride won’t discredit the record in anyway.

Other readers may be interested in Vin Cox's www.greatbikeride.com principally because this is the first time a cyclist with a pro / racing pedigree has taken on the challenge. I’m sure Mr Sayarer will be mortified to hear that Vin is doing it for charity and is accepting as much corporate sponsorship as possible


----------



## jitensha (9 Dec 2009)

"dpiper said:


> Other readers may be interested in Vin Cox"]www.greatbikeride.com[/URL'] principally because this is the first time a cyclist with a pro / racing pedigree has taken on the challenge.



Check out this guy's route. Respect! Also, if the video of his training ride in France is any indication he's a fun loving guy who is cycling for all the right reasons... because he loves it. Hope he does get the record. His route is CRAZY though! Politically very very difficult, and difficult terrain. He'll have a hell of an adventure.

Just to add to the list came across this article some months ago: http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news/Round-world-cycle-attempt/article-1140157-detail/article.html

He plans to do it in 100 days, with the aid of a support vehicle. It would be a good effort. 100 days without a support vehicle would be all but impossible.[/URL]


----------



## dpiper (10 Dec 2009)

Just clarify - he does NOT have the record yet. He has not (as of today) submitted his evidence to GWR. His transit days and several high speed / high mileage days will be subject to much scrutinising. 

His rants don’t make him too many friends but that shouldn’t take away from the physical achievement even if he comes in second place. Hopefully his ride won’t discredit the record in anyway.

Other readers may be interested in Vin Cox's www.greatbikeride.com principally because this is the first time a cyclist with a pro / racing pedigree has taken on the challenge. I’m sure Mr Sayarer will be mortified to hear that Vin is doing it for charity and is accepting as much corporate sponsorship as possible


----------



## Isla Valassi (10 Dec 2009)

I've been following Julian Sayarer's blog from the beginning and have just read what can only be described as his latest idiotic rant - for example:

_"For the final month I must have been averaging close to 150 miles a day, it wasn't as leisurely as I would have liked it to have been, it still wasn't going to 'hell and back', as one guy said Mark Beaumont had done... If Mark Beaumont did go to hell and back, then he was doing it all wrong."_

Now let me see......of course Julian you missed out a 3000 mile stretch through Australia into a headwind didn't you, you @rse!!


----------



## Joe (10 Dec 2009)

Yeh, I'm sure it was downhill all the way with a tailwind for Julian


----------



## amaferanga (10 Dec 2009)

Wasn't Beaumont slipstreaming his film crew all the way through Oz  

Anyway, if there's no fixed route then well done to the guy who picked the easier route and to the guy that picked the more difficult route.... numpty.


----------



## Tony (10 Dec 2009)

amaferanga said:


> Wasn't Beaumont slipstreaming his film crew all the way through Oz
> 
> Anyway, if there's no fixed route then well done to the guy who picked the easier route and to the guy that picked the more difficult route.... numpty.


I saw him "being filmed" as I left Norseman. Holding a video camera at arm's length....


----------



## andyfromotley (10 Dec 2009)

Just read his blog. What a loser.


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2009)

amaferanga said:


> Wasn't Beaumont slipstreaming his film crew all the way through Oz
> 
> Anyway, if there's no fixed route then well done to the guy who picked the easier route and to the guy that picked the more difficult route.... numpty.



He was alone and it was tougher than he expected as the winds didn't do what they were supposed to.

The fact that the route *is *so variable diminishes the record for me rather like the marathon WRs used to be set on courses that finished at a lower point than the start.


----------



## amaferanga (10 Dec 2009)

rich p said:


> He was alone and it was tougher than he expected as the winds didn't do what they were supposed to.
> 
> The fact that the route *is *so variable diminishes the record for me rather like the marathon WRs used to be set on courses that finished at a lower point than the start.



It was a joke, hence the smilies....

I've no interest in the details of his trip.


----------



## dpiper (11 Dec 2009)

Part of the challenge is to set the route and the compromises therein. You could probably ride most of it on flat dual carriageways and be bored into submission, or chose the road less travelled, climb a few hills and keep your spirits up. I see the variation as very much part of it


----------



## Greenbank (11 Dec 2009)

And there's also no distinction between supported and unsupported. So there's nothing stopping you riding flat dual carriageways drafting a van doing 20mph the entire time, with the people in the van handling all of your food for you and booking you in to the best accommodation there is (or even a quality motorhome).

That'd be frighteningly expensive, but that side of things doesn't matter as long as the rider has still cycled the entire way.

It's not much different from some of the LEJOG records that get set. People have waited weeks for the right weather (verging on gale-force South-Westerley winds) to give them an easy tailwind the entire way.


----------



## dpiper (11 Dec 2009)

I understand drafting of any kind is against the rules. It would be unfeasibly difficult to take a motor vehicle around the world and offers no huge benefit. My own experience with long distance tours is that its better to be as self sufficient as possible as occasionally the support vehicle causes more problems than its worth e.g. the support vehicle gets lost / held up at customs / breaks down etc and has all / some of your baggage


----------



## Tony (11 Dec 2009)

I have two friends who have recently circumnavigated Australia, both anti-clockwise. One was supported by his wife in a camper, one did it entirely on his own. David you wil remember from this forum.
They both did an amazing thing, but there are fundamental differences, both plus and minus, between the two. For me, it would be rather like pulling on a runner when climbing: could I have done it without? The chance of getting a second RTW chance are very slim...without sponsorship.


----------



## stewie griffin (12 Dec 2009)

stewie griffin said:


> there appears to be not that much interest amongst cyclist.



I take that back


----------



## StuWW (13 Dec 2009)

I do hope Julian Emre Sayarer's record attempt is made null and void.

His blog comments are the rantings of a mad man, I think he's spent too long in the saddle!

http://thisisnotforcharity.blogspot.com/2009/12/yes-i-do-have-record-and-now-for.html

I feel sorry for Mark Beaumont, I'm sure it's the last thing he wants to read whilst on his Americas trip.

Julian, your a twat!


----------



## Greenbank (13 Dec 2009)

StuWW said:


> I do hope Julian Emre Sayarer's record attempt is made null and void.



His blog rantings may make him look like a frothing loon, but he has still cycled around the world in record or near record time.

His latest tweets show that he has taken the stops into account, and that GWR have acknowledged that fact. However, both Beaumont's and Bowthorpe's published times were elapsed times (without removing time for stops) so we don't have anything to compare it with yet.



StuWW said:


> Julian, your a twat!



It's "you're a twat!" not "your a twat!".


----------



## StuWW (13 Dec 2009)

> It's "you're a twat!" not "your a twat!".



Thanks Greenbank speeling and punktewaytion waz nevor my strong pooint!

I've got total respect for anyone who can cycle round the world.

But regardless of the stops and starts argument his record should be voided purely on the grounds of his vitriolic outburst on Mark Beaumont.

Calling Mark a ***** *just because he chose the bank sponsored TV documentary route for his record attempt is just not on.

Everyone has the right to an opinion, but to deride a fellow cyclist on the grounds that he doesn't follow Julian's way of thinking is just shocking.

We as cyclists are under enough pressure from the press and the likes of TV chef James Martin, lets stick together folks.

Feel the love!


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Dec 2009)

If he submits 'sans stop times', what is to stop Beaumont and Bowthorpe re-submitting theirs?


----------



## Greenbank (13 Dec 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> If he submits 'sans stop times', what is to stop Beaumont and Bowthorpe re-submitting theirs?



Maybe they did but it was just easier to quote their elapsed times to the media as it is more obvious.

Maybe Julian has taken this into account and has got the new record. That's my point, we don't have all of the facts so we'll just have to wait.


----------



## dpiper (13 Dec 2009)

Then of course there were those remarkable high speed days in Spain to consider...

(see data in earlier post)


----------



## Greenbank (14 Dec 2009)

dpiper said:


> Then of course there were those remarkable high speed days in Spain to consider...
> 
> (see data in earlier post)



I'm not sure why you're so hung up on this. There are plenty of explanations why a "follow my progress" website isn't completely accurate as I think I mentioned in one of the threads. He'll either have the appropriate proof-of-passage in order to satisfy the GWR scrutineers or he won't.


----------



## jitensha (14 Dec 2009)

StuWW said:


> But regardless of the stops and starts argument his record should be voided purely on the grounds of his vitriolic outburst on Mark Beaumont.
> 
> Calling Mark a ***** *just because he chose the bank sponsored TV documentary route for his record attempt is just not on.




Hi StuWW,

I think Julian Sayarer is a first class Twat and I've posted some comments here and on his blog to that effect. However, I disagree strongly with your line of reasoning that his attempt should be voided on the grounds of his outbursts. That's the kind of thinking and logic that got Muhammad Ali stripped of his world title. Sayarer is entitled to his opinion no matter how much anybody disagrees with it. His record attempt should be determined soley according to the GWR rules. Anything else would be grossly unfair.


----------



## Garz (14 Dec 2009)

Lets just wait and see what the 'official' verdict is then before continuing the discussion..


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2009)

Anyone know how long it takes for GWR to ratify it?


----------



## Miggsy (15 Dec 2009)

Interesting article all about this on road.cc: http://road.cc/content/news/12047-round-world-biking-whos-quickest


----------



## Miggsy (15 Dec 2009)

Mr This is not for charity responds: http://thisisnotforcharity.blogspot.com/2009/12/by-unpopular-demand-apology.html


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Dec 2009)

am i being dumb? i don't 'get it'. he just rambled again.


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2009)

Christ Almighty, more verbiose drivel. I really tried to make it all the way through but failed.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Dec 2009)

'I'm not so competitive a person to believe that anyone's achievements are made lesser or greater on the basis of speed'

Sounds like he's warming up for a 'I'm not worried about not getting the record, I wasn't trying that hard to go fast' blog post.


----------



## adscrim (16 Dec 2009)

Blog Comment said:


> Can I point out that gushing hatred of the way things are is simply not going to motivate any kind of change? The world is full of whingers, it's nothing original, and it just breeds more whingeing. If I wanted to read more sarcastic whingeing, I'd go and look at the comments sections of the Guardian website.



I didn't read the whole blog entry, but this quote from the second comment sums up the previous entry rather well. A possible entry to the best put downs thread!


----------



## amaferanga (16 Dec 2009)

We can only hope that a physically gifted cyclist comes along soon and shatters the record and shows Beaumont _et al_ up as the total amateurs they are.....

I'd like to see someone like Jure Robic have a crack at it


----------



## Greenbank (16 Dec 2009)

amaferanga said:


> We can only hope that a physically gifted cyclist comes along soon and shatters the record



Did you see this:-



dpiper said:


> Other readers may be interested in Vin Cox's www.greatbikeride.com principally because this is the first time a cyclist with a pro / racing pedigree has taken on the challenge. I’m sure Mr Sayarer will be mortified to hear that Vin is doing it for charity and is accepting as much corporate sponsorship as possible


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2009)

amaferanga said:


> We can only hope that a physically gifted cyclist comes along soon and shatters the record and shows Beaumont _et al_ up as the total amateurs they are.....
> 
> I'd like to see someone like Jure Robic have a crack at it



I personally prefer it to be an amateur 'record' as it's fairly meaningless in its own right. Too many variables for it to be otherwise.


----------



## Garz (16 Dec 2009)

Agreed (rich).

Once it gets popular and the pro's start then support, sponsorship and equipment start to take over making the record just another.


----------



## stewie griffin (17 Dec 2009)

rich p said:


> I personally prefer it to be an amateur 'record' as it's fairly meaningless in its own right. Too many variables for it to be otherwise.



Maybe 18K miles round an indoor track would cut out variables making it more controlable & therefore more "meaningful"?

RTW Yachting, the route & especially the weather can vary massively, meaningless also?

Just maybe the variables are part of what the record is about?


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2009)

stewie griffin said:


> Maybe 18K miles round an indoor track would cut out variables making it more controlable & therefore more "meaningful"?
> 
> RTW Yachting, the route & especially the weather can vary massively, meaningless also?
> 
> Just maybe the variables are part of what the record is about?



I'm not trying to have an argument about it. It's just my opinion. You are more than welcome to yours.
To me a record where there are so many variables is unimportant but good luck to the well-meaning amateurs who want to push the boundaries.


----------



## stewie griffin (17 Dec 2009)

rich p said:


> I'm not trying to have an argument about it. It's just my opinion. You are more than welcome to yours.
> To me a record where there are so many variables is unimportant but good luck to the well-meaning amateurs who want to push the boundaries.



Argument? This is a discussion...no? Can't you hear the soft, slow tone of my voice.

I'm merely trying to point out (seeing as you keep repeating that these attempts are somehow flawed by variables) that at the start line, luck aside, everyone has exactly the same chance of setting a record, all the choices are part of what the record is about, especially the route.

All the RTW records, no matter by what mode of transport had many choices to be made, "variables" if you like, does that make them all worthless? 

I can't imagine a way you could make every attempt identical, or a reason why one would want to.


----------



## snorri (17 Dec 2009)

stewie griffin said:


> RTW Yachting, the route & especially the weather can vary massively, meaningless also?


With RTW yachting, the route can be seen to go round the world, selecting the timing for the start is part of the challenge in order to get the best conditions at various points along the way. Most of these events seem to start and finish in the English Channel, so each attempt is readily comparable with previous efforts. The challenges are easily understood by the general public so interest a wider audience than cycle RTW events which don't even include the same continents, the fact that aircraft and ferries are also used means that cycle RTW challenges confuse the general observer and will appeal only to a few enthusiasts.
I'm with richp on this.


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2009)

stewie griffin said:


> Argument?
> All the RTW records, no matter by what mode of transport had many choices to be made, "variables" if you like, does that make them all worthless?
> 
> I can't imagine a way you could make every attempt identical, or a reason why one would want to.



Not worthless, indeed worthy but not true records in a comparative sense. As I said previously, good luck to them and I enjoy its amateur, gung-ho status. I have no interest in making them serious and identical - I'm not sure where you got that impression from.


----------



## stewie griffin (17 Dec 2009)

"Not worthless, indeed worthy but not true records in a comparative sense."

I'm not sure what you mean, not true records? Someone is the fastest or they are not? Compared to what, a track record? There isn't a comparison.


I would imagine after more attempts are made a "fastest route" will become the same one everyone uses, at the moment it's still early days.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Dec 2009)

stewie griffin said:


> I would imagine after more attempts are made a "fastest route" will become the same one everyone uses, at the moment it's still early days.




i agree. eventually a naturally standardish route will come up time after time. personally i would like to see the rtw get 'serious'. surely it would mean better coverage. when i was following james daily, it was frustrating, whilst understandable, that his blogs were not updated daily. as it gets more serious it will be more interesting from an armchair.


----------



## dpiper (19 Dec 2009)

The variables are what makes this so fascinating surely? Over such a long distance and time the variables will by their nature even themselves out, e.g. the guy on the lightweight racing bike was ahead in the first week then it broke and he lost two days to the guy on the sturdy tourer, etc.

Its a 'race' so full of compromises, but again with the time & distance even luck plays a less significant part e.g. you could get a 50 mph tailwind and smash out the LEJoG record under two days, but you wont get consistently lucky or unlucky over 6 months.

Incidentally Vin Cox is funding all of his trip from his own pocket with a few kit freebies thrown in. I dont think this event is ever going to be 'ruined' by paid professionals, lets not forget that pro's are still human but just better cyclists than the rest of us.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Jan 2010)

has he officially got it? just tried to read his blog but got bored of his ramblings.


----------



## Freddie (24 Jan 2010)

Even if just a little self righteous, at least he has a personality, unlike dry as dust Beaumont.


----------



## adscrim (24 Jan 2010)

Freddie said:


> Even if just a little self righteous, at least he has a personality, unlike dry as dust Beaumont.



Why does someone need to be an ass before they are considered to have a personality?


----------



## Freddie (24 Jan 2010)

adscrim said:


> Why does someone need to be an ass before they are considered to have a personality?



Perhaps character would of been a better word.

Beaumont showed very little of any kind of emotion in his program, reporting the same things in the same tone for every country visited. Would of been nice to get a feel of what it's like to cycle round the world, rather than just man on bike goes fast, runs through days happenings.


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

Usually people have to earn their ass-like personality over time in their profession. To be so young and ranting like he does wont get him very far.


----------



## Freddie (24 Jan 2010)

Perhaps, but riding round the world is hardly novel, thus for it to be interesting it needs more, in blog form or on TV.

I'd rather feel something either way than be left cold.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jan 2010)

nah he has not got character. just a need for a psychiatrist


----------



## Garz (24 Jan 2010)

Just in case people confuse what I posted, I don't dislike the guy but after reading some of his rants I feel like he lets his aggression/jealousy/immatureness get the better of instead writing some better comments (seeing as he claims to be a writer/politics man).


----------



## hobo (27 Jan 2010)

He writes the truth and people dont like it.


----------



## hubbike (27 Jan 2010)

"I'm not so competitive a person to believe that anyone's achievements are made lesser or greater on the basis of speed."

what a strange thing to read from a RTW record-breaker.


----------



## dpiper (2 Feb 2010)

Vin Cox starts his RTW record attempt this Sunday from Grenwich Meridian. 7th Feb 08.00.

Would be great to see a good crowd there to see him off

www.greatbikeride.com


----------



## vernon (2 Feb 2010)

dpiper said:


> Vin Cox starts his RTW record attempt this Sunday from Grenwich Meridian. 7th Feb 08.00.
> 
> Would be great to see a good crowd there to see him off
> 
> www.greatbikeride.com



Not for me. I am suffering from RTW record fatigue.


----------

